# Bodies recovered in Grand Canyon



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Bodies of 2 Grand Canyon hikers recovered

I find it very interesting that both bodies were found on the same day some 8 months later and only two miles apart. Is there a scientific explanation for this or is it mere coincidence?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I just finished a book covering people who died in the Grand Canyon.

Over the Edge: *Death* *in* *Grand* *Canyon* 

Was the title. A very interesting read. Believe it or not, hikers dieing in the GC is pretty common and swimming the river happens quite a bit.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi GC Guide, this tragic event happened April 30, 2009, when two teenagers and one adult attempted to swim south to north across the Colorado River just yards downstream of the Black Bridge. Their goal was the Boat Beach but they never made it. The two were recovered on May 15, a few weeks after the attempted swim. Not sure where the 8 months came from, but that clearly was not the case. Hope this helps to clear this up for you, yours, tom


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

My apologies all! I should have looked at the date on the article itself! The article is dated May 15, 2009. It was, however, on the front page of the Daily Sun website this morning. Ha, it pays to check your facts!


----------

